# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Heroic Fantasy] Pas trop de magie, merci!

## Biosox

Bonjour,

je cherche a lire un bouquin d'heroic fantasy, mais je sais pas lequel choisir. J'ai t lire quelques topics sur quelques forums et sites ddis  l'heroic fantasy, mais a les croires, ils sont tous aussi extraordinaire les uns que les autres... Donc je pose la question sur un forum de dveloppeurs, en suivant le syllogisme
Les developpeurs sont tous des geeks
les geeks aiment l'heroic fantasy
DONC: les dveloppeurs aiment l'heroic fantasy.
 ::aie::  

Mais avant tout, je vais vous rsum un peu ce qui me plat et ce qui me plat moins: j'ai lu Tolkien (dans l'orde: Bilbo, puis LOTR, puis le Silmarillion)
J'ai ador.

Longtemps plus tard, je me suis dit: pourquoi pas insiter avec la HF? Et j'ai lu Raymond Feist: La trilogie de "La guerre de la Faille" (Magicien, Silverthorn et Tnbres sur Sethanon)
Alors a j'ai pas mal aim du tout (surtout le premier tome) MAIS il y a un truc qui m'a vachement du: La magie!
En effet, dans LOTR, il y a de la magie, mais rien de trop extravagant. Je veux dire: On ne voit jamais gandalf lancer des boules de feu, ou invoquer des lmentaires, on ne voit pas de sorciers cracher des clairs a travers leur doigts, ni tous ces trucs dbiles qui me ruinent le plaisir de lire un bouquin!
Dans LOTR, la magie elle est plus "passive", et si deux armes de 10'000 hommes s'affrontent, Il y a jamais un sorcier qu iarrive au milieu, qui fait crack boum et qui tue tous les mchants.

Et c'est de a que j'ai peur: que tous les bouquins d'heroic fantasy soit constitus de trs peu d'"heroic" et de beaucoup trop de "fantasy".

J'ai ensuite lu du Terry Pratchett, mais je pense pas qu'on puisse faire entrer a dans l'heroic fantasy (et j'ai vachement rigol)

Voila voila... Si vous avez lu tout mon pav, merci de me proposer des lectures donc, ou des humains tapent comme des fous sur des gros trolls et des mchants gobelins pour sauver des princesses elfes, mais sans qu'un crtin arrive pour prononcer "as@&&xtRFF" et fasse exploser tout le monde (sauf le barbare au coeur pur et la princesse encore vierge, videmment)

P.S: pour ceux qui connaissent, si je lis David Gemmell: "Lgende", a correspondrait  ce que je cherche?

Merci

----------


## titoumimi

J'ai beaucoup aim Lgende (je me suis fait offrir le cycle complet  noel)

Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aim la trilogie des joyaux d'Eddings, pis si tu veux un truc bien bourrin, La compagnie noire...

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

De memoire la trilogie du glaive de Shannara de Terry Brooks, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait de magie  outrance.
Certains disent que c'est un clone du SDA, donc tu devrais aimer.

Sinon, mais la je peux pas te dire car j'ai pas encore commenc  le lire, j'ai achet le premier Tome de "The Wheel of Time" de Robert Jordan. C'est une serie  multiples volumes (au moins 11) qui m'a l'air prometteuse. Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est traduit en franais.

Et un petit Pratchett de temps  autre, a n'a jamais fait de mal  personne  :;):

----------


## Kenji

Perso,en ce moment je suis  fond dans la srie "Le Trone de Fer" de George R. R. Martin je dcroche pas  ::):

----------


## lou87

Et bien cela m'tonne que personne n'ai parl de *Eragon*....  ::P:  

Pourtant l'on en parle souvent en ce moment, et il ne me semble pas qu'il y ai de la magie  outrance, enfin de mon point de vue....  ::roll::  

(Peut tre dans le film, mais depuis que j'ai lu le livre et que j'ai vu l'affiche du film j'hsite BEAUCOUP  aller le voir, vu que dja les personnages ne sont pas respcts.... (Petit HS  ::oops::  ))

----------


## johweb

En hroic fantasy, j'aime beaucoup la srie LanceDragon.
Sinon, en Dark Fantasy je recommande trs fortement La Compagnie Noire.

----------


## Mdinoc

Il y a de la magie dans la ttradcalogie Belgariade+Mallore+Prquelles, mais a reste habituellement raisonnable (surtout dans la Belgariade : Il y a des gens un peu bourrins dans la Mallore). L'accent est surtout mis sur les talents et les failles de chacun, magie ou non...

----------


## jbrasselet

"La roue du temps" (The Wheel Of Time) c'est pas mal... au dbut.
J'ai du lacher au tome 5 ou 6 qui commenait,  mon sens,  ne plus tre trs interessant.
Mais il me semble que la magie est assez prsente (j'avoue avoir un vague souvenir pas trs prcis)

J'ai commenc l'Assassin Royal qui est vraiment pas mal.
En s'loignant un petit peu de l'HF, il y a Les Chroniques d'Alvin le Faiseur d'Orson Scott Card.
En s'loignant encore un peu plus, le cycle de la Tour Sombre de Stephen King (qui est trs loin de ce qu'il a fait autrement)

Mais je n'irais pas plus loin je serais Hors Sujet  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Biosox

Et bien, j'ai de la lecture devant moi.

Merci pour toutes ces pistes, je vais taper dedans.

c'est marrant, je viens de lire sur wikipdia un atricle sur le Cycle des Chroniques d'Alvin le Faiseur, et pour moi qui voulait justement un truc avec peu de magie, a semble justement tout le contraire, et pourtant l'originalit de ces chroniques me font plutot envie...

Enfin je pense que je vais commencer avec de la "vraie" HF. ou alors de la dark fantasy avec pourquoi pas La Compagnie Noire.

merci pour vos suggestions, et bonnes lectures  vous aussi :;):

----------


## Higestromm

Il y a bien la Saga d'Elric aussi. Beaucoup de magie mais le tout est trait de manire diffrente par raport a l'hroic fantasy classique selon moi.

----------


## titoumimi

paradoxalement, je n'ai pas aim du tout le cycle d'Elric ... On m'en avait beaucoup parl, j'avait galr pour les trouver, et au final, tr trs du, j'ai mme laiss tomber en cours de cycle, c'est dire (tellement rare que j'abandonne un livre...)

----------


## Higestromm

bah rien de paradoxal a cela... on aime pas tout les styles d'critures et la saga d'Elric n'est pas Homogne quand a la qualit d'criture.

Comme toujours on essai et aprs on aime ou on aime pas  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

Sinon, dans l'Heroic fantasy magnifiquement crite, il y a les rcits de Groun des Ttynes, qui ne manquent jamais ni de style, ni d'humour...

Et surtout, gratuits!

----------


## raf_gug

Salut!
  Il y a une saga avec de la magie mais trs bien introduite et pas exagre (une fois dans l'histoire, pas d'incohrences): je parle de la Romance de Tnbreuse de Marion Zimmer Bradley. Si tu aimes, il y a de quoi lire, une 20aine de bouquins!

Dans le genre moins bien crit, y'a Anne McCaffrey, si tu aimes les dragon, lol. Je sais que c'est d'actualit, mais j'y ai lu il y longtemps: il s'agit d'une socit utilisant des dragons pour se dfendre d'organismes tombant du ciel ; les relations humains-dragons sont trs intressantes, je trouve. La collection est la Ballades de Pern.

Voil,

@++

R@f

----------


## romain69005

L'assassin royal sans hsitation

----------


## pseudocode

> Voila voila... Si vous avez lu tout mon pav, merci de me proposer des lectures donc, ou des humains tapent comme des fous sur des gros trolls et des mchants gobelins pour sauver des princesses elfes, mais sans qu'un crtin arrive pour prononcer "as@&&xtRFF" et fasse exploser tout le monde (sauf le barbare au coeur pur et la princesse encore vierge, videmment)


Mince c'est pourtant ce que je prefere dans la HF: la magie.

Donc je vais te conseiller les 2 saga que je n'ai pas trop aim:

1. Legende: rien que de la baston, sans raison. Le top du bourin.  ::mrgreen::  

2. La compagnie noire: idem, sauf qu'il y a qqs pages ou le narateur nous raconte ses etats d'ame, donc un peu de calme

Sinon, dans le "un peu moins bourin", y a le Seigneur des Runes de D.Farland ou le cycle des pes de F. Leiber (qui vient d'etre r-dit)

----------


## shadowmoon

Je sais pas si on peut considrer comme de l'HF mais j'ai bien accroch sur "Les Chroniques des Temps Obscurs", y'a que 2 tomes de sortis pour l'instant, le 3me est pour bientot, et niveau magie, ca peut te plaire car ce n'est jamais exagr et c'est plutot style druide : communication avec les esprits animaux, potions  base de plantes ...

----------


## GrandFather

Les adeptes vaguement effmins de la poudre de perlimpinpin et des invocations du plan astral/dmoniaque/spirituel te donnent des petits boutons ? Dans ce cas, une seule prescription : la saga de *Conan*, de R.E. Howard. Quand il a un diffrend avec un de ces pyrotechniciens en robe, Conan, en bon cimmrien pragmatique, rgle le problme  coups de hache, dans la joie et la bonne humeur.

Plus srieusement, plutt que te donner un avis incomplet et totalement subjectif (Conan reste toutefois un des cycles les plus piques de la _fantasy_, et celui o la magie est la plus "maltraite"), je te conseille cet excellent guide de lecture : *Cartographie du merveilleux*, de Andr-Franois Ruaud, chez Folio-SF. C'est pas cher, tu apprendras beaucoup de choses sur les diffrents courants qui constituent le genre littraire qu'est la Fantasy (Steam-punk, Sword and sorcery, etc.), et tu disposeras d'une centaine de fiches de lectures qui te feront dcouvrir des merveilles insouponnes. Ca te permettra d'orienter ton choix en toute connaissance de cause.  :;):

----------


## Jabbal'H

Deux srie que j'ai bien aim :
Les chroniques des Feals de Mathieu Gaborit

Et Le maitre du temps de Louise Cooper, j'ai bien aim la relation ordre / chaos dans cette srie.

----------


## granquet

euh? Kalon ? 

faut arriver a supporter le fond ... sinon y'as des formats textes classique

----------


## Mdinoc

Oui oui, c'est bien Kalon.

Les Kalon sont dispo en texte classique (RTF) sur le site, mais j'ai vu le reste en PDF sur un site indpendant...

----------


## Erwy

> Les adeptes vaguement effmins de la poudre de perlimpinpin et des invocations du plan astral/dmoniaque/spirituel te donnent des petits boutons ? Dans ce cas, une seule prescription : la saga de *Conan*, de R.E. Howard. Quand il a un diffrend avec un de ces pyrotechniciens en robe, Conan, en bon cimmrien pragmatique, rgle le problme  coups de hache, dans la joie et la bonne humeur.


Marrant j'allais recommander la mme chose  ::mouarf::   Et c'est vrai que c'est de la trs bonne HF,trs bien crite .
Puis il ya des variations de temps en temps c'est  coups d'pes  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

Bon, j'ai lu quelques rsum sur les lectures que vous m'avez proposes, et finalement je me suis dcid pour "Lgende" de Gemmel... seulement voila, il n'tait plus en magasin le jour ou j'y suis all, et frustr, j'ai dcid de me prendre autre chose sans attendre. J'ai pris le premier volume de "l'assassin royal" (dans lequel il semble y avoir pas mal de magie quand mme finalement...)

D'une certaine faon, j'espre qu'il va pas me plaire, car sinon je vais me faire les 13 tomes  la suite et a m'puise d'avance de lire jusqu' 2 heures du mat' tous les jours ::aie::  

Et nout cas merci de vos propositions, je bookmarque ce topic pour la suite

----------


## titoumimi

pour l'assassin royal, j'ai trouv le dbut trs bien, mais l, a commence  faire "je pond une suite pour payer mes impots..."  ::?:

----------


## Bahan

A noter que la saga Shannara de Terry Brooks est plus longue qu'une trilogie. On peut maintenant trouver en franais les 4 suivants.

Ce sont des bouquins qui m'mont beaucoup plu.

Egalement bien sympathique, la saga de Ji (les hritiers de Ji et les enfants de Ji) de Pierre Grimbert (un crivain franais dont j'apprcie beaucoup les oeuvres).

Bahan

----------


## Rakken

J'ai lu le premier bouquin de la Trilogie Loredan, a savoir "Les couleurs de l'acier".

Il devrait beaucoup te plaire. Ce que j'ai apprci avec ce livre, c'est sa "prcision". Quand un concept de magie est ennonc, on sent qu'il a t rflchis par l'auteur, idem pour les armes et les stratgies de guerres. 
La magie est prsente un peu partout mais vraiment a petite dose. Comme tu disais, un mage ne peux pas se pointer au milieu du combat et massacrer l'arme adverse (c'est d'ailleur un des grands thme du bouquin "La magie n'existe pas. Il n'y a que l'Art qui, parfois, ventuellement, peut produire quelques effets").
Accesoirement, la couverture est magnifique et mrite presque a elle toute seule qu'on achte le livre (pour tre completement honnte

J'ai vraiment beaucoup apprci. J'ai commenc le suivant (et ne l'ai pas encore fini), mais j'accroche nettement moins.

----------


## julien-blaise

"L'assassin Royal" j'ai ador. 
Gemmel est aussi excellent et il n'y a pas beaucoup de magie.Tu trouveras aussi "Dark Moon", "Rigante", en plus de "Legende".

----------


## Biosox

j'ai lu finalement "Lgende". Pas mal mais je m'attendais  mieux. C'est un peu trop clichs sur clichs en ce qui me concerne.

Puis j'ai lu le tome 1 de l'assassin royal. a j'ai vraiment aim. je viens de commencer le deuxime, et je me rjouis dja de la suite. C'est exactement ce que je cherchais. merci pour les conseils

----------


## Dia_FR

perso j'adore les Gemmell, j'ai tout lu  part le cycle des Pierres de Sang
(le dernier tome du cycle Rigante attend que j'ai du temps libre)
le schma directeur est gnralement semblable d'un livre  l'autre mme si les touches nouvelles qu'il apporte  chaque fois permettent d'viter une rptition/monotonie qui gcherait tout
et il n'y a pas trop magie, il y en a toujours puisque c'est de la SF mais rien ne vaut l'acier ^^

peut-tre devrais-tu lire un de ces derniers livres pour voir si cela te convient plus que Lgende, il a su affiner son style depuis et tre moins "brut de dcoffrage" tout du long d'un roman

pour changer de Gemmell, y a la trilogie "orcs" aussi qui est sympa

----------


## Korko Fain

Perso j'ai lu Goodkind (tous les tomes de "L'Epe de Vrit") mais tu n'aimeras pas ya trop de magie je pense ^^

Mais par contre si ya un livre que je peux conseiller c'est "Le Cycle de la Chair" d'Audrey Franaix. Mineurs s'abstenir car ici c'est de l'Erotic Fantasy. Mais perso jlai adorer.

----------


## the_ugly

> 2. La compagnie noire: idem, sauf qu'il y a qqs pages ou le narateur nous raconte ses etats d'ame, donc un peu de calme


Je viens de l'acheter, c'est fait du bien un peu de bourrinage aprs le pav que je me suis envoy :

_Le Matre et Marguerite_ de Mikal Boulgakov, un pav de 500 pages crit en tout petit avec des marges de 0.5 cm.

D'ailleur c'est un roman fantastique tonnant. Le diable est le personnage principal, on peut y lire les tats d'me de Ponce Pilate, c'tait vraiment pas mal. Et ceux qui aiment les description seront servis : Moscou dans les annes 1930 (ville o se droule la trame principale) y est dcrite en long et large.

EDIT - J'ai fini de dvorer le premier tome de la compagnie noire, je vais fonc acheter le second. C'est trop bien ce bouquin!

----------


## Bibicmoi

> "La roue du temps" (The Wheel Of Time) c'est pas mal... au dbut.
> J'ai du lacher au tome 5 ou 6 qui commenait,  mon sens,  ne plus tre trs interessant.
> Mais il me semble que la magie est assez prsente (j'avoue avoir un vague souvenir pas trs prcis)
> J'ai commenc l'Assassin Royal qui est vraiment pas mal.
> En s'loignant un petit peu de l'HF, il y a Les Chroniques d'Alvin le Faiseur d'Orson Scott Card.
> En s'loignant encore un peu plus, le cycle de la Tour Sombre de Stephen King (qui est trs loin de ce qu'il a fait autrement)


Je crois que, pour moi, tout a t presque dit l dedans. C'est vrai que pour la Roue du Temps, il se perd un peu beaucoup en longueur, et que si les dbuts taient prometteurs, maintenant, a devient vraiment nul  lire (les tomes 13 et 14, ou 14 et 15, viennent de sortir, et je suis pas du tout press de les lire)
L'assassin royal est gnial. Mais il faut aussi que tu lises dans le mme temps l'autre saga de Robin Hobb : les aventuriers de la mer. En fait, les deux histoires se recoupent, et on comprend encore beaucoup plus de choses en lisant les deux sries... Mais l'assassin royal se suffit amplement  lui-mme.
Les Chroniques d'Alvin sont excellentes, mais pas vraiment bourrines lol Y a pas vraiment beaucoup de baston dedans si je me rappelle bien.
Je rajouterai les Raven de James Barclay. C'est vrai, y a beaucoup de magie dedans, on baigne dedans, dans les combats, les mages balancent des boules de feu  tout va, des crans protecteurs et tout et tout.... et pourtant, on le sent pas vraiment passer. Ca se lit tout seul, c'est gnial.

----------


## Dia_FR

je viens de lire la trilogie "Orcs" de Stan Nicholls
j'ai pas regard si quelqu'un en a dj parl dans le topic
vraiment bien aim l'inversion des rles (humains / orcs) et la prsentation des choses selon le point de vue de diffrentes races intervenant dans l'histoire

----------


## alexrtz

> L'assassin royal est gnial. Mais il faut aussi que tu lises dans le mme temps l'autre saga de Robin Hobb : les aventuriers de la mer. En fait, les deux histoires se recoupent, et on comprend encore beaucoup plus de choses en lisant les deux sries...


Par contre faut faire attention dans l'ordre de lecture, sinon y a une srie qui spoile l'autre  ::(: 

Si je me rappelle bien, c'est les six premiers de l'Assassin royal, la totalit des Aventuriers de la mers, puis la fin de l'Assassin royal.

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Si je me rappelle bien, c'est les six premiers de l'Assassin royal, la totalit des Aventuriers de la mers, puis la fin de l'Assassin royal.


Possible, malheureusement, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de finir les Aventuriers de la mer, tant donn que les derniers tomes (et je ne sais pas s'ils finissent la srie) sont sortis y a pas longtemps, alors que ceux de l'Assassin sont sortis il y a belle lurette!!!  :8O:  
Ca me donnera l'occasion de les relire et de dcouvrir de nouvelles choses!  ::D:

----------


## r0d

J'avais bien aim _le cycle des pes_ de Fritz Lieber. Trs peu de magie et beaucoup d'humour.

----------


## Maxoo

Je vois que tu as opt pour Assassin Royal, trs bon choix, c'est effectivement gnial.

----------


## Mamilie

Bon y'a de la magie dedans mais pas de la magie toute puissante comme tu n'aimes pas donc je propose le cycle du Royaume de Tobin de Lynn Flewelling. Par contre, si tu accroches, danger! C'est pas fini, je viens de manger le dernier en 3 jours et  mon avis le prochain n'arrivera pas avant 1 voir 2 ans...

----------


## Gueritarish

> Bon y'a de la magie dedans mais pas de la magie toute puissante comme tu n'aimes pas donc je propose le cycle du Royaume de Tobin de Lynn Flewelling. Par contre, si tu accroches, danger! C'est pas fini, je viens de manger le dernier en 3 jours et  mon avis le prochain n'arrivera pas avant 1 voir 2 ans...


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi Mamillie ^^
Par contre, celui que quelqu'un t'a dj conseill et qu'il te faut absolument lire (du moins,  mon avis) c'est _Le Trne de Fer_ de George R.R. Martin.
Par contre, il te faudra faire trs attention avec ce livre --> nuit blanche garanti  ::aie:: 
Tu vas forcment devenir accro si tu te mets  le lire... Je le trouve normissime  ::mrgreen::  
Mais les derniers tomes doivent encore tre crit  ::cry::  (mais bon, comme le dernier c'ets le tome 11, tu as le temps)

----------


## Mamilie

> Tout  fait d'accord avec toi Mamillie ^^
> Par contre, celui que quelqu'un t'a dj conseill et qu'il te faut absolument lire (du moins,  mon avis) c'est _Le Trne de Fer_ de George R.R. Martin.
> Par contre, il te faudra faire trs attention avec ce livre --> nuit blanche garanti 
> Tu vas forcment devenir accro si tu te mets  le lire... Je le trouve normissime  
> Mais les derniers tomes doivent encore tre crit  (mais bon, comme le dernier c'ets le tome 11, tu as le temps)


"Dans Le Trne de Fer, il y a tellement de personnages sympathiques qui meurent" (source: Wiki)... Mouais dj que je commence  dtester Madame Rowling qui pour le moment n'a tu que le professeur que j'aimais bien quand mme, elle exagre...
Mais bon a me fera un autre auteur sur qui passer mes nerfs... Je vais tenter les nuits blanches tout l't aprs Harry qui arrive samedi matin en livraison spciale... Merci du conseil  :;):

----------


## Bibicmoi

Oh! J'ai pas l'impression qu'on ait parl des Portes de la Mort de Weiss & Hickman?!?
Dans le genre srie excellente, Alfred, Haplo et Zifnab sont pas mal du tout!  ::mrgreen::  
Y a que 7 tomes, la srie est acheve (contrairement  d'autres qui ont 15 tomes, encore d'autres  sortir, et qui se tranent en longueur.... je suis repr l?  ::aie::   C'est vrai que pour le Trne de Fer, y a un norme trou au milieu avec des bouquins qui ne servent pas  grand chose, mais les derniers en date font remonter la srie dans mon estime. J'espre qu'il n'en aura plus pour longtemps!)
Y a aussi Tad Williams avec son Arcane des Epes qui est trs trs bien.
Gabriel Garver Kay et la Tapisserie de Fionavar, et puis aussi Everworld de Katherine Applegate.
Des livres qui sont un peu moins intressants, mais c'est uniquement mon avis, d'autres pourront dire le contraire et te les conseiller donc je me permets de citer les Fey de Katherine Rush (ceux-l aussi, je sens que a va traner en longueur  ::(:  )
Je dois en avoir d'autres en rserve.... I'll be back!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> "Dans Le Trne de Fer, il y a tellement de personnages sympathiques qui meurent" (source: Wiki)... Mouais dj que je commence  dtester Madame Rowling qui pour le moment n'a tu que ...Mais bon a me fera un autre auteur sur qui passer mes nerfs... Je vais tenter les nuits blanches tout l't aprs Harry qui arrive samedi matin en livraison spciale... Merci du conseil


Attention, mini spoil :
Il est vrai qu'il n'hsite pas  zigouiller du monde, mais a rend les personnages qui restent beaucoup plus attachant ^^
J'ai d'ailleurs virer ton spoil sur Harry de la citation pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas lu ^^

Bonne nuit blanche  ::aie::

----------


## Kenji

> Tout  fait d'accord avec toi Mamillie ^^
> Par contre, celui que quelqu'un t'a dj conseill et qu'il te faut absolument lire (du moins,  mon avis) c'est _Le Trne de Fer_ de George R.R. Martin.
> Par contre, il te faudra faire trs attention avec ce livre --> nuit blanche garanti 
> Tu vas forcment devenir accro si tu te mets  le lire... Je le trouve normissime  
> Mais les derniers tomes doivent encore tre crit  (mais bon, comme le dernier c'ets le tome 11, tu as le temps)



Petite rectification : Il me semble que tous les tomes ont t crit et que les 11 tomes sont sortis en grand format (10 tomes de parus en format poche)  ::D:

----------


## Gueritarish

> Petite rectification : Il me semble que tous les tomes ont t crit et que les 11 tomes sont sortis en grand format (10 tomes de parus en format poche)


Rectification de la Rectification de Kenji:
Tous les tomes jusqu'au tome 11 sont sorti en grand format.... Et le tome 12 est en cours d'criture par ce cher George RR. Je t'invite  faire un tour sur son site : site officiel de george

----------


## Bibicmoi

> Rectification de la Rectification de Kenji:
> Tous les tomes jusqu'au tome 11 sont sorti en grand format.... Et le tome 12 est en cours d'criture par ce cher George RR. Je t'invite  faire un tour sur son site : site officiel de george


Vous allez rire, mais rectification de la rectification de la rectification de Kenji  ::lol::  
En fait, le tome 12 va tre publi en novembre. Il correspond  la troisime partie du tome 4 de la srie. Le tome 5 (en anglais) a apparemment t crit et devrait sortir prochainement. (source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Tr%C3%B4ne_de_fer et allez voir l'article anglais pour en savoir plus sur les livres en anglais)
Donc pour la publication franaise, va encore falloir attendre 3 bonnes annes  mon avis pour qu'on l'ait en entier.  ::cry:: 
Mais bon, je pense quand mme qu'il devrait se calmer un peu, parce qu'il est en train de se perdre largement dans l'histoire, et en plus, il risque de pas le terminer s'il continue comme a!!!!  ::ouin::

----------


## Kenji

Mea culpa alors  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

C'est bon ?? plus de rectifications ?
En gros pour tous ceux qui ont pas tout suivi : le trne de fer, c'est bien, mais c'est pas fini, alors faudra attendre patiemment la fin en franais.

C'est un peu comme Assassin Royal et les Aventuriers de la Mer : en poche tout n'est pas sorti, alors j'attends ...

----------


## Mamilie

> C'est bon ?? plus de rectifications ?
> En gros pour tous ceux qui ont pas tout suivi : le trne de fer, c'est bien, mais c'est pas fini, alors faudra attendre patiemment la fin en franais.
> 
> C'est un peu comme Assassin Royal et les Aventuriers de la Mer : en poche tout n'est pas sorti, alors j'attends ...


Comme malheureusement beaucoup de sagas auxquelles j'ai accroch. Si t'aime pas tu attends pas la suite! :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> Comme malheureusement beaucoup de sagas auxquelles j'ai accroch. Si t'aime pas tu attends pas la suite!


Mouais, mais j'aurai bien aim la dcrouvrir et commencer  la lire quand tout tais dj sorti.
Genre quand j'ai commenc HP, les 6 premiers tait dj sorti, donc je n'aurai souffert que pour le 7.
Alors que AR, j'ai souffert ds les 3 premiers ...

----------


## Gueritarish

> Mouais, mais j'aurai bien aim la dcrouvrir et commencer  la lire quand tout tais dj sorti.
> Genre quand j'ai commenc HP, les 6 premiers tait dj sorti, donc je n'aurai souffert que pour le 7.
> Alors que AR, j'ai souffert ds les 3 premiers ...


Mais c'est a un des aspects intressants de la lecture... L'attente!!!
Je serais frustr si jamais je pouvais lire tout les livres d'une srie d'affil... D'ailleurs, je ne prends mes livres (la plupart du moins) qu' la mdiathque ^^ Je sais pas si vous imaginez l'attente horrible des fois entre certains livres. Mais a fais aussi le charme d'un tel mode de lecture, aprs je trouve que j'ai plus de "plaisir"  retrouver des personnages qui me sont ds lors  plus attachants.. Un peu maso me direz-vous, mais bon je suis comme a  ::sm::

----------

